# Microcosm/San Diego



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone from the southeast attending Microcosm?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I wish.....


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

The company I work for is based in Vista. Looks like it is time to schedule a office visit for March.


----------

